# الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى



## just member (6 يناير 2008)

*الولاد دول حاجة صعبة مش ممكن أبداً.. ح تعرفـوا ليه ........دلوقتـي 
لو عاملتيه حلو يقولوك واقعة فى هوايا 
وان معبرتيهوش يقول عليكي مغرورة ومناخيرك في السما 
لو لبستي حلو واتشيّكتي يقول بتعمل كده عشان تلفت نظري ليها 
ولو انتي عمليّة شوية يقول عليكي فلاّحة 
لو اتناقشتي معاه هيقول عليكي عنيدة 
ولو سكتّي هيقول عليكي مخك فاضي 
لو انتي أذكى منه هيدّيكي الوش الخشب 
ويا سلام لو هوّ اذكى منك.. هتتفرّجي 
لو مش بتحبيبه هيحاول يتملّكك 
ولو انتي بتحبيه وكنتي عبيطة وبيّنتى حبك ليه بسرعة هيحاول يسيبك 
لو قلتيله 
على مشاكلك هيقول عليكي مزعجة 
ولو مقولتيش هيقول انك مش بتثقي فيه 
لو حاولتي تنصحيه 
هيقول عليكي عايزة تتحكمي فيه 
ولو هو اداكي أمر (قصدي نصيحة !!!) ده لانّه بيخاف عليكي 
لو حصل ووعدتيه بحاجة ومعملتيهاش هتبقي مش موضع ثقة 
اما هوّ لو خلف وعده فده غصب عنه.. اضطر 
-لو انتي حليتي حلو فى الامتحانات يقولك ده حظ 
اما هو لو حل حلو يقولك ذكـاء 
لو جرحتيه تبقى قاسية ومعندكيش قلب 
اما لو جرحك فيقولك انتي حساسة اوي ومكبرة الموضوع وهوّ مايستاهلش؟ ؟ 
____________ ______*


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

*طبعا بما انى ولد فى انا بقول يعنى ان الكلام دة غلط
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

لا صح جدآآآآآآآ جدآآآآآآآآآآآ

دانتوا حاجة صعبة بجد :ranting:​


----------



## Basilius (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا صح جدآآآآآآآ جدآآآآآآآآآآآ​
> 
> 
> دانتوا حاجة صعبة بجد :ranting:​


 

*الله المستعان* :bomb:​


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

*مش صعبة اوى صدقينى يا فراشتى 
والموضوع مش محل نقد بس هو على سبيل الهزار
*مرسى على ردك يا قمر واتمنالك كل خير  وسعادة مع الرب يسوع


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا صح جدآآآآآآآ جدآآآآآآآآآآآ
> 
> دانتوا حاجة صعبة بجد :ranting:​



تكملة لأخونا العظيم اثناسيوس
حى على الجهاااااااااااااااااااد
:boxing::bomb::boxing:
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



Athanasius قال:


> *الله المستعان* :bomb:​




عايز تفجرنى ليلة العيد يا اثناسيوس :boxing:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> تكملة لأخونا العظيم اثناسيوس​
> حى على الجهاااااااااااااااااااد
> :boxing::bomb::boxing:
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...




كمان انت يا يوحنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *مش صعبة اوى صدقينى يا فراشتى *
> *والموضوع مش محل نقد بس هو على سبيل الهزار*
> مرسى على ردك يا قمر واتمنالك كل خير وسعادة مع الرب يسوع



طبعآ الموضوع هزار لكن الكلام صح .. اهترفوا الانكار مش هايفيدكوا فى القضية :t32:

ميرسى يا جوجو:yahoo:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

طبعا كل الكلام اللى اتقال ده غلط و جوجو حب يوقعكم فى شر اعمالكم 
يا حفيدات ماما حوا اللى طلعت الراجل الغلبان ادم 
من الجنة علشان طفاستها و هو كان بيحبها ما رضيش يزعلها
 و سمع كلامها و دلوقتى بقيتوا انتوا ملايكة
 يا اعوان ابلييييييييييييييس










انا هاهرب بجلدى من المنتدى
 قبل ما الرجالة تقطعكوا و ابقى انا السبب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كمان انت يا يوحنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يا باشااااااااا احنا فى الخدمة
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه


:99:












:smil7:

انا حماية امريكية ما حدش يقربلى
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> طبعا كل الكلام اللى اتقال ده غلط و جوجو حب يوقعكم فى شر اعمالكم ​
> يا حفيدات ماما حوا اللى طلعت الراجل الغلبان ادم
> من الجنة علشان طفاستها و هو كان بيحبها ما رضيش يزعلها
> و سمع كلامها و دلوقتى بقيتوا انتوا ملايكة
> ...


لاءة دا هو اللى طفس بقى المفروض انة اكبر منها و ينصاحها ان دا غلط 
وهى غلطانة انها نادتة علشان تشاركة فى التفاحة اللى عجبتها و مش انانية و كلتها لوحدها :closedeye


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

*يا خبر ابيض  يا جماعة بجد نا اسف مقصدش ابدا انكم تقولو كدة يا  استاذ يوحنا الموضوع مش للنقد صدقونى دة مجرد هزار والكلام مالوش اى  اساس من الصحة زى ما قالت تاسونى فراشة 
الا اذا بقى هى عندها عقدة ههههههههههههههههه
يا جماعة صدقونى فى اولاد  رومانسيتها واحاسيسها اعلى من اى بنت 
بجد بجد ان مبسوط لمل الردود دى 
دة معناة ان الموضوع جميل شوية نونو 
ربنا يعوض تعبكم واتمنالكم كل خير*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا باشااااااااا احنا فى الخدمة​
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




السر بقا اللى مخبياة عليكم طول السنين دى ان انا كوندريزا رايس 

:smil6:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *يا خبر ابيض يا جماعة بجد نا اسف مقصدش ابدا انكم تقولو كدة يا استاذ يوحنا الموضوع مش للنقد صدقونى دة مجرد هزار والكلام مالوش اى اساس من الصحة زى ما قالت تاسونى فراشة *
> *الا اذا بقى هى عندها عقدة ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا جماعة صدقونى فى اولاد رومانسيتها واحاسيسها اعلى من اى بنت *
> *بجد بجد ان مبسوط لمل الردود دى *
> ...



عقدة ماشى يا جوجو :bomb:

احنا عارفين ان هزار :t17:

بس برضة اعترفوا دا كلام صح و الانكار مش هايفيدكم :smil15:​


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

*يا امى حرامى عليكى
عموما انا مقدرش على زعلك يا تاسونى اللى انتى شايفاة صح هو صح*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لاءة دا هو اللى طفس بقى المفروض انة اكبر منها و ينصاحها ان دا غلط
> وهى غلطانة انها نادتة علشان تشاركة فى التفاحة اللى عجبتها و مش انانية و كلتها لوحدها :closedeye



لأ بتثبتى لى ان الست عبارة عن 




















لسان و طلعله بنى ادم
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى غلطانيين و بتقاوحواا
يا بنتى الأعتراف بالخطأ
 له ثواب كبييييييييييييييييير عند ربنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> السر بقا اللى مخبياة عليكم طول السنين دى ان انا كوندريزا رايس
> 
> :smil6:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/CENTER]




و انا اقول شوفتك فين 
شوفتك فين 

انتى مش عارفانى 


انا 














ال جور






هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

يالا
ما حدش احسن من حد
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *يا خبر ابيض  يا جماعة بجد نا اسف مقصدش ابدا انكم تقولو كدة يا  استاذ يوحنا الموضوع مش للنقد صدقونى دة مجرد هزار والكلام مالوش اى  اساس من الصحة زى ما قالت تاسونى فراشة
> الا اذا بقى هى عندها عقدة ههههههههههههههههه
> يا جماعة صدقونى فى اولاد  رومانسيتها واحاسيسها اعلى من اى بنت
> بجد بجد ان مبسوط لمل الردود دى
> ...




يا بنى ما يهمكش هم البنات على طول كده
 بيحبوا اى موضوع تيجى سيرتهم فيه 
و يطلعوا الكبت اللى جواهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
















و بعدين ما تخافش 
استنى لما عفريتة المنتدى تدخل 
هتشوف ضرب النار على اصوله
ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه



بس بجد موضوعك جميل
و على فكرة احنا هنا كلنا اخوات فى المسيح
 و بنعرف امتى نهزر و امتى نتكلم جد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
و كل سنة و انت طيب​


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

ههههههههه


بس فعلا الكلام موجود بس مش فى كل الولاد يعنى فى ولاد كدة وكدة


----------



## gift (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

:t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لأ بتثبتى لى ان الست عبارة عن​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى ماشى انتوا مايعجبكمش حاجة خالص

و فى الاخر احنا الغلطانيين :t19:

:bomb:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> و انا اقول شوفتك فين
> شوفتك فين ​
> انتى مش عارفانى ​
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا بنى ما يهمكش هم البنات على طول كده​
> بيحبوا اى موضوع تيجى سيرتهم فيه
> و يطلعوا الكبت اللى جواهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
بس برضة اعترفوا ان الكلام دا صح :boxing:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

لا يا ماما التهديد بالقنابل مش بيجيب معايا نتيجة 
انا ما اتهددش باقل من اسلحة نووية
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نعترف بأيه يا ماما 
الأعتراف بيبقى عند ابونا فى الكنيسة بس
مش نفضح نفسنا على الملأ هنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لا يا ماما التهديد بالقنابل مش بيجيب معايا نتيجة ​
> 
> 
> انا ما اتهددش باقل من اسلحة نووية
> ...


 
:new6::new6::new6:
اقلك نكتة حلوة 

اية الفرق بين ابونا و بين الظابط ؟

ابونا : بنعترف و بعدين يناولنا

الظابط : يناولنا و بعدين نعترف :fun_lol:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> اقلك نكتة حلوة
> 
> اية الفرق بين ابونا و بين الظابط ؟
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و اضح انك مواظبة على الأعتراف











بس يا ترى بتعترفى على ايد مييييييييييييييييييييييييين
:ura1:
:99:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و اضح انك مواظبة على الأعتراف​
> ...


 
على ايد بابا :new6:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> على ايد بابا :new6:



ايه ده هو بابا ظابط
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:99:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايه ده هو بابا ظابط​
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :99:​



اة ظابط





























































































ظابط نفسة تمام ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اة ظابط
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بصى يا باشا انا كنت باهزر فى كل مشاركاتى اللى فى المنتدى 
و مستعد اكتب اعتراف على نفسى بالكلام ده و كمان مستعد اسحب كل المشاركات اللى مش عاجبه معاليكى 
بس سيادتك ما تزعليش نفسك خالص
:t17: :t17:


و سليميلنا على الباشا الكبير





























شوفتى بقى ازاى اخوكى جريئ و مش بيهمه حد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الولاد دى حاجة صعبة يابااااااااااااى*

فعلا الكلام دا مظبوط​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*مبسوط بجد لردودكم ومتابعتكم الحلوة *
*يا اجمل واحلى اخوات فى اجمل واحلى منتدى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*
*اوتمنالكم كل خير*


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

مرسى على الموضوع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

لولاsss قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ميرسى لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يباركك *
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------

